# Kimler Var > Kim Kimdir ? >  Remzi Oğuz Arık Kimdir?

## ceyda

Arkeoloji profesörü, yazar, düşünce ve siyaset adamı: Remzi Oğuz Arık 

1899 yılında Adana'nın Kozan ilçesinde dünyaya gelen Remzi Oğuz Arık, Türkiye'de başlayıp, yurt dışında devam ettirdiği eğitimle kendini geliştirdi. Eğitmenlik hayatında profesörlüğe kadar yükselen Arık, uçak kazasında hayatını kaybettiği 1954 yılına kadar ardında birçok değerli eser bıraktı.

1899 yılında Kozanın Kabaktepe köyünde doğan ve Oğuzlar'ın Varsak boyundan olan Remzi Oğuz Arık, çocukluk yıllarını köyünde geçirmiş ve ilk öğrenimine orada başlamıştır. Sonraki yıllarda, ağabeyi ve ablasının görev için bulunduğu Balkanlara göçmek zorunda kalan Remzi Oğuz Arık, on yaşından itibaren annesi ile bütün Balkanları dolaşmıştır. Ardından, büyük yokluklar içinde geçen öğretim hayatı başlayan Remzi Oğuz Arık, önce İşkodra İdadisinde, oranın işgali üzerine de İstanbula gelerek Mercan İdadisi'nde, İzmit Lisesinde ve İstanbul Muallim Mektebi'nde eğitim görmüştür.

Remzi Oğuz, I. Dünya Savaşı'nın son yılında Talimgaha katılmıştır. Bir kaza sonucu ağır yaralar alan Arık, uzun süre tedavi görmüş, bu arada da kalabalık ailesini geçindirebilmek için büyük uğraşlar vermiştir. İstanbulun işgal acıları yaşadığı günlerde "Turan" özlemiyle Asyaya gitme girişimi başarısızlıkla sonuçlanmıştır.

Yüksek öğrenimine İstanbul Darülfünununun İçtimaiyat şubesinde başlayan Arık, 1926da açılan bir sınavı kazanarak Parise gönderilmiştir. Renkli ve anlamlı bir öğrenim dönemi geçirerek, oradaki arkadaşları üzerinde etkili olan Remzi Oğuz Arık, eğlenceye düşkün olan arkadaşlarını "Bugün Anadolu için ne yaptın?" uyarıları ile doğru yola çevirmiştir. Sorbonne Üniversitesinde sanat tarihi, Louvre Arkeoloji Enstitüsünde de arkeoloji öğrenimini tamamlayarak 1931de yurda dönen Arık, İstanbul Arkeoloji Müzesinde görevlendirimiştir. 1933 yılında Millî Eğitim Bakanlığının arkeoloji uzmanı olmuş, bu arada Gazi Eğitim Enstitüsünde tarih dersleri vermiştir. Göllüdağ, Alacahöyük, Çankırıkapı, Karaoğlan, Hacılar, Alaettintepe ve Bitik kazılarını yöneten Arık, sonraki yıllarda Ankara Arkeoloji Müzesi Müdürlüğü'ne atanmıştır.

1939 yılında Dil ve Tarih-Coğrafya Fakültesinde öğretim üyeliğine getirilen Arık, orada "Arkeoloji Profesörü" ve "Enstitü Müdürü" olmuş ve aynı zamanda sanat tarihi dersleri de vermiştir. Arık, 1942-1944 arasında Hüseyin Avni Göktürk ile birlikte çıkardığı Millet dergisinde Türk ulusçuluğunun, Anadoluda oluşan din, dil, soy ve kültür birliğine dayanması gerektiği düşüncesini yaymaya çalışmıştır. 1942 yılı sonunda fakültedeki görevinden Hasan Ali Yücel ve Şevket Aziz Kansu ile olan mücadele sonucunda ayrılmak zorunda kalan Arık, 1943-1945 yılları arasında yeniden müze yöneticiliği görevlerinde bulunmuştur.

1949 yılında yeni açılan Ankara İlahiyat Fakültesinde İslam Sanatları Tarihi Profesörü oluncaya kadar Müze Müdürü olarak hizmet veren Arık, 1950 seçimlerinde DPden (Demokrat Parti) Seyhan milletvekili olduğu için İlahiyat Fakültesi'nde de ancak bir yıl görev yapabilmiştir. DP'yi kendi hizmet felsefesine uygun bulmadığı için oradan da ayrılan Arık, 1952de Türkiye Köylü Partisini kurarak, o partinin "Genel Başkanlığı" görevini üstlenmiştir. Ancak çok kısa bir süre sonra, 3 Nisan 1954 tarihinde geçirdiği elim kaza sonucu Adanadan Ankaraya hareket eden THY uçağının düşmesi ile hayatını yitirmiştir.
*
ESERLERİ

Adana Ticaret Rehberi (1924), Alacahöyük Hafriyatı (1937), Karaoğlan Kazıları (1938), Köy Kadını-Memleket Parçaları (1944), İdeal ve İdeoloji (1947), Truva Klavuzu (1953), Coğrafyadan Vatana (1956), Veraset ve Cemiyet (1957), Türk İnkılabı ve Milliyetçiliğimiz (1958), Gurbet-İnmeyen Bayrak (1968), Türk Gençliğine (1968).*

----------

